# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Pienemmät ammattipyöräilykilpailut 2015

## vetooo

*Viime kausi hyväksi tavaksi on osittautunut kerätä kaikkien    vähän pienempien kilpailujen tulokset saman katon alle. Voinemme toimia    jälleen samalla kaavallaa.

Tässä ketjussa keskustellaan siis pienemmistä    ammattipyöräilykilpailuista kaudella 2015. Nyrkkisääntönä voitaisiin    pitää sitä, että mikäli kilpailulle ei avata omaa ketjua, niin    keskustelu käytäisiin täällä.*
*
UCI:n kilpailukalenteri 2015:* http://www.velowire.com/UCIcyclingcalendar
*
UCI:n alaisten kilpailujen luokittelutavat:* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UCI_race_classifications

** * * * **
*
Kauden 2015 ensimmäiset kilpailut
*
7.1.-11.1. Australian mestaruuskilpailut | luokittelu NCH
9.1.-11.1. Uuden-Seelannin mestaruuskilpailut | luokittelu NCH
19.1.-25.1. Tour de San Luis, Argentiina | luokittelu 2.1
20.1.-25.1. Tour Down Under, Australia | luokittelu WT
29.1. Trofeo Santanyi, Espanja | luokittelu 1.1
30.1. Trofeo Serra de Tramuntana, Espanja | luokittelu 1.1
31.1. Trofeo Alcudia, Espanja | luokittelu 1.1
1.2. Cadel Evans Great Ocean Road Race, Australia | luokittelu 1.1
1.2. GP la Marseillaise, Ranska | luokittelu 1.1
1.2. Trofeo Palma, Espanja | luokittelu 1.1

----------


## vetooo

*7.1.-11.1. Australian mestaruuskilpailut | luokittelu NCH*

*Aika-ajo, 40,9 km*

1. Richie Porte (Team Sky) 51.50
2. Rohan Dennis (BMC) + 0.08
3. Jack Bobridge (Team Budget) + 0.27
4. Luke Durbridge (GreenEdge) + 1.12
5. Damien Howson (GreenEdge) + 1.24

----------


## Indurain

Steele VON HOFF  voitti edellisenä päivänä 44km Criteriumin Aussien mestaruuskisoissa, toisen kerran peräjälkeen , tämän johdosta ennustan läpimurtoa tälle kaudelle , sunnuntaina voi loppukirissä pestä muut kirimiehet.

----------


## vetooo

No niin, ja ilmoitettakoon, että omalta osaltani tavoitteena on saada tämä foorumi jälleen elinvoimaiseksi. Viime vuonna osallistumisaktiivisuuteni jäi vähäiseksi eri seikoista johtuen, mutta yritän parantaa tapani. 2,5 vuotta on mennyt verkostoutuessa ja nyt kontaktit ovat parantuneet. Eräänkin Ranskan ympäriajon voittajan valmentaja laati minulle henkilökohtaisen harjoitteluohjelman kevääksi... Ehkä fillariin saadaan lisävauhtia jo ennen Tour de Helsinkiä.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## VesaP

> Eräänkin Ranskan ympäriajon voittajan valmentaja laati minulle henkilökohtaisen harjoitteluohjelman kevääksi...



On se kone!! On se!!! Dr Ferrarin tiimiltä saisi rahalla reeniohjelmia nettisivujen mukaan (paljon lie maksaapi moiset?) mutta jotta ihan muuten vaan. On se, kone! Vetooo siis!  :Leveä hymy:  Ja hienoo jos palstaan tulee taas eloa ammattipyöräpuolellekin tänne!

Ontopic: Porte taas iskussa "välivuoden" jälkeen näköjään! Tietänee hyvää esmes Tourille kun on Froomen ykkösluutnantti tikissä auttamaan kapuaan! Go SKY!

----------


## fyah

Itselleni oli pienoinen yllätys tuo Porten voitto niinkin kovaa osallistujakaartia vastaan. Dennis johti vielä käännössä mutta ilmeisesti oli hötkyillyt ekan puolikkaan liian kovaa ja hyytyi toiseksi. Ylipäätään reitti oli varmaan sellainen että tullessa oli mäkisempää kun kaikilla poikkeuksetta ajat hidastuneet *merkittävästi* paluu legillä. Yleensä ammattilaiset osaavat spaceta niin ettei kaikilla noin merkittävästi vauhti hidastu. Bobridge oli hienosti kolmas ja tämä oli varmasti hyvä todiste kunnosta sekä 31.1 hour recordia yrittävälle Bobridgelle sekä 8.2 samaan haasteeseen tarttuvalle Dennisille.

Steele Von Hoffin voitto ei ollut mikään megayllätys mutta oletin että Caleb Ewan olisi saattanut viedä criteriumin kun voitti useamman criteriumin juuri ennen mestaruus-kisoja. Nähtiin taas että kun mukana on pro-tourilla kannuksia hankkineita kavereita niin voitot eivät tule Calebillekaan mitenkään automaattisesti. Itse veikkaan, että WT-tason kisoissa tulee olemaan voitot erittäin tiukassa ekalla kokonaisella kaudella..

----------


## Indurain

Australian Mestaruuskisat  
Maantie 183.6 km

1. Heinrich HAUSSLER (NSW)	4h47:24
2. Caleb EWAN (NSW)			+0
3. Neil VAN DER PLOEG (VIC)	+0
4. Campbell FLAKEMORE (TAS)	+0
5. Samuel SPOKES (NSW)		+0
6. Jack BOBRIDGE (SA)		+0
9. Steele VON HOFF (VIC)		+52

57 miestä ajo maalii 100 keskeytti ,  EWANS 11. +52 , PORTE 22. +52

----------


## kukavaa

> ...57 miestä ajo maalii 100 keskeytti...



oho, aikamoinen kato, mitäköhän siellä on tapahtunut?

----------


## OJ

Vauhti, 3 km mäki ja 10 km kierros.

----------


## vetooo

*7.1.-11.1. Australian mestaruuskilpailut | luokittelu NCH*

*Maantie, 183,6 km / 11.1.*

1. Heinrich Haussler (IAM Cycling) 4.47.24
2. Caleb Ewan (GreenEdge) + 0.00
3. Neil van der Ploeg (Avanti) + 0.00
4. Campbell Flakemore (BMC) + 0.00
5. Samuel Spokes (Drapac) + 0.00


*9.1.-11.1. Uuden-Seelannin mestaruuskilpailut | luokittelu NCH*

*Aika-ajo, 40,0 km / 9.1.*

1. Michael Vink (Champion System) 49.24
2. Joseph Cooper (Avanti) + 0.13
3. Patrick Bevin (Avanti) + 0.32
4. Jason Christie (Avanti) + 1.17
5. James Oram (Axeon) + 1.53


*Maantie, 183,7 km / 11.1.*

1. Joseph Cooper (Avanti) 4.34.43
2. Dom Davison (Avanti) + 0.00
3. Jason Christie (Avanti) + 0.30
4. Sam Bewley (GreenEdge) + 1.45
5. George Bennett (LottoNL) + 1.45

----------


## tapna

Siis 51k yhteislähtönä? Ei ***** mikä läppä.

----------


## OJ

Gaviria sitten pieksi Cavendishin.

http://youtu.be/3mFdivpmuWs

----------


## Paolo

Päivän Hesarista: Satoja tunteja satulassahttp://www.hs.fi/urheilu/a1421645130302?jako=91df6de9a5fc9cea01f97b4728c80d  19

----------


## Indurain

Fernando Gaviria (Col) Colombian National Team	 ikä 20  

        Onko kaverista muuta tietoa ?

----------


## Samuli

Gaviria voitti omniumin Lontoon maailmancupissa joulukuussa http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/uci.../day-3/results

----------


## Indurain

Tour de San Luis 2.etappi 
voittoon  polki 	Daniel Diaz (Arg) Funvic-Sao Jose dos Campos	4:33:26	
kaikki nippeli tieto kaverista kiinostaa - Etelä Amerikasta tulee huippukuskeja liukuhihnalta mutta kun niistä ei löydä edes ajaja "korttii"

----------


## TetedeCourse

http://www.procyclingstats.com/rider/Daniel_Diaz

----------


## kukavaa

toka gavirialle, chapeau!
missäköhän (euro) tiimissä ens vuonna?

----------


## kuovipolku

http://www.alpsandes.com/posts/2015/...mbian-sprinter

----------


## Indurain

Toinen voitto myös Daniel Diazille !  Neljännellä etapilla 

Kokonaiskilpailun tilanne 4/7

1	Daniel Diaz (Arg) Funvic-Sao Jose dos Campos	16:31:48	 
2	Rodolfo Torres (Col) Colombia	0:01:00	 
3	Alex Diniz (Bra) Funvic-Sao Jose dos Campos	0:01:19	 
4	Nairo Quintana (Col) Movistar Team	

Tänään aika-ajo huomenna etappi loppuu hirmuisen 20km nousuu  jossa Quintana siirtyy vajaalla minuutilla johtoon  :Vink:

----------


## kukavaa

san luis kuudes etappi:
1. da silva, 2. torres, 3. diaz, 4. quintana
ei pysy quintana maanosamiestensä perässä, niillä toisaalta keski/loppukausi menossa.

----------


## Indurain

San Luis  Kokonaiskilpailu  6/7 ( melkein lopputulos)

1	Daniel Diaz (Arg) Funvic-Sao Jose dos Campos	20:03:38	 
2	Rodolfo Torres (Col) Colombia	0:01:05	 
3	Nairo Quintana (Col) Movistar Team	0:01:34	 
4	Eduardo Sepulveda (Arg) Bretagne-SÈchÈ Environnement	0:02:02	 
5	Rodrigo Contreras (Col) Colombian National Team	0:03:16	 
6	Daniel Moreno Fernandez (Spa) Team Katusha	

     Etelä-Ameriikasta vaan tulee tällä hetkellä huippukuskeja liukuhihnalta, kaikki eivät edes pääse näyttämään kykyjään!
    Kyllä Diaz  on tällä hetkellä kuuma kuski , samoten Gaviria joka pesi Cavendishin kahdesti , uskoisin että näistä kavereista kuullaan tulevaisuudessakin .

----------


## fyah

Gaviria on pienempi riski kun kiertää ratakisoja niin testataan säännöllisesti. Nuo conti-tason tallithan eivät kuulu esim. blood passport programiin ja en tiedä paikallisten testausaktiivisuudesta muutenkaan niin siinä on aina omat riskinsä palkata.

----------


## kuovipolku

http://www.alpsandes.com/posts/cling...own-hands.html

----------


## vetooo

*Tällä viikolla (2.2.-8.2.) alkavat ja ajettavat kilpailut*

3.2.-8.2. Etelä-Afrikan mestaruuskilpailut | luokittelu NCH
4.2.-7.2. Dubai Tour, Arabiemiraatit | luokittelu 2. HC
4.2.-8.2. Etoile de Besseges, Ranska | luokittelu 2.1
4.2.-8.2. Herald Sun Tour, Australia | luokittelu 2.1
8.2. GP Costa degli Etruschi, Italia | luokittelu 1.1
8.2.-13.2. Tour of Qatar, Qatar | luokittelu 2. HC

----------


## Indurain

Dubai Tour  1.Etappi 145km

1	Mark Cavendish (GBr) Etixx - Quick-Step	3:25:00	 
2	Andrea Guardini (Ita) Astana Pro Team	 	 
3	Elia Viviani (Ita) Team Sky	 	 
4	Alexander Porsev (Rus) Team Katusha	 	 
5	Juan Jose Lobato (Spa) Movistar Team

----------


## Indurain

Dubai Tour  2.Etappi 185km

1	Elia Viviani (Ita) Team Sky	4:29:59	 
2	Mark Cavendish (GBr) Etixx - Quick-Step	 	 
3	Andrea Guardini (Ita) Astana Pro Team	 	 
4	Alexander Porsev (Rus) Team Katusha	 	 
5	Andrea Palini (Ita) Skydive Dubai	 	 
6	John Degenkolb (Ger) Team Giant-Alpecin

----------


## 90kg

Kivat on Dubain maisemat SohjoSuomesta katsottuna. Selostaako Peter Selin telkkarin puolella? ESPlayerissä Suomi-lipun kohdalla enkkuselostus.

----------


## VesaP

> Selostaako Peter Selin telkkarin puolella? ESPlayerissä Suomi-lipun kohdalla enkkuselostus.



Ei. Tulee pelkästään Eurosport 2:lta, josta englantiselostus. Ja joo, tiedän, välillä on joskus ollut joku livelähetyskin suomi selostuksella, mutta ei ainakaan eka etappi ollut täältä Dubaista.

----------


## 90kg

> Ei. Tulee pelkästään Eurosport 2:lta, josta englantiselostus. Ja joo, tiedän, välillä on joskus ollut joku livelähetyskin suomi selostuksella, mutta ei ainakaan eka etappi ollut täältä Dubaista.



Suomi - liian pieni markkina-alue? Ruotsi yms toimii playerissä

----------


## VesaP

> Suomi - liian pieni markkina-alue? Ruotsi yms toimii playerissä



E2 on pääosin selostettu paikallisilla kielillä ympäri euroopan, mutta Suomi... Ei tietysti. Jälkilähetykset ovat alkaneet tulla suomeksi jos ne on tulleet alunperin kotimaisella selostuksella ykkös-sportin puolelta, mutta live-lähetykset tulee vielä toistaiseksi 95%:sti englanniksi. Kerran kyllä taisin törmätä Aki Kauppisen juontamaan live-snookeriin E2:lla. Eli kyllä ne niitäkin yrittää lisätä kait.

Sorry raju offtopicci!

----------


## Indurain

Dubai Tour 3. Etappi.  205km

1    John Degenkolb (Ger) Team Giant-Alpecin    4:50:40     
2    Alejandro Valverde (Spa) Movistar Team    0:00:02     
3    Juan Jose Lobato (Spa) Movistar Team          
4    Filippo Pozzato (Ita) Lampre-Merida          
5    Marco Canola (Ita) UnitedHealthcare Pro Cycling          
6    Philippe Gilbert (Bel) BMC Racing Team          
7    Grega Bole (Slo) CCC Sprandi Polkowice


Kokonaiskilpailu.   3/4

1	John Degenkolb (Ger) Team Giant-Alpecin	12:45:29	 
2	Mark Cavendish (GBr) Etixx - Quick-Step	0:00:04	 
3	Alejandro Valverde (Spa) Movistar Team	0:00:06	 
4	Juan Jose Lobato (Spa) Movistar Team	0:00:08	 
5	Alessandro Bazzana (Ita) UnitedHealthcare Pro Cycling	0:00:11	 
6	Grega Bole (Slo) CCC Sprandi Polkowice	0:00:12	 
7	Marco Canola (Ita) UnitedHealthcare Pro Cycling	 	 
8	Philippe Gilbert (Bel) BMC Racing Team	 	 
9	Filippo Pozzato (Ita) Lampre-Merida	 	 
10	Edgar Miguel Lemos Pinto (Por) Skydive Dubai Pro Cycling Team

----------


## Yuggas

Ei ollu Valverdella mitään jakoa Degenkolbia vastaa loppurykäsyssä. Itselle etapista jäi mieleen valkoisen Tourilla vuonna 2000 voittanut Mancebo ja miten Cav kesti mäet perille saakka.

Ei aivan Franciscosta tullut Tourille kärkiukkoa kuten millenniumina meinoteltiin. Ajamisen iloa miehellä täytyy olla, kun vieläkin jaksaa eikä lopettanut Puertoon. Pieniksi meni tallit tuon jälkeen ja kisat luonnollisesti myös. Hyvällä menestyksellä niissä ajanut. Ehkäpä se on parempi olla iso kala pienessä lammikossa kuin pieni kala isossa lammikossa. No, ainakin on halunnut ja saanut ajaa kilpaa.

----------


## Indurain

Dubai Tour  4.Etappi 128km


1    Mark Cavendish (GBr) Etixx-QuickStep          
2    Elia Viviani (Ita) Team Sky          
3    Juan Jose Lobato (Spa) Movistar          
4    Ben Swift (GBr) Team Sky          
5    Andrea Guardini (Ita) Astana          
6    Daniele Ratto (Ita) UnitedHealthcare

Lopputulos Kokonaiskilpailu 4/4

1	Mark Cavendish (GBr) Etixx-QuickStep	 	 
2	John Degenkolb (Ger) Giant-Shimano	0:00:06	 
3	Juan Jose Lobato (Spa) Movistar	0:00:10	 
4	Alejandro Valerde (Spa) Movistar	0:00:12	 
5	Marco Canola (Ita) UnitedHealthcare	0:00:14	 
6	Alessandro Bazzana (Ita) UnitedHealthcare	0:00:17	 
7	Grega Bole (Slo) CCC-Polsat	0:00:18	 
8	Philippe Gilbert (Bel) BMC	 	 
9	Manuele Boardo (Ita) Tinkoff-Saxo	 	 
10	Filippo Pozzato (Ita) Lampre-Merida

----------


## Indurain

Tour of Qatar.     1.etappi 136km

1	Jose Joaquin Rojas (Spa) Movistar	3:49:50	 
2	Tom Boonen (Bel) Etixx-Quick Step	 	 
3	Arnaud Demare (Fra) FDJ	 	 
4	Peter Sagan (Svk) Tinkoff-Saxo	 	 
5	Sam Bennett (Irl) Bora-Argon 18	 	 
6	Jasper Stuyven (Bel) Trek Factory Racing	 	 
7	Heinrich Haussler (Aus) IAM Cycling

----------


## vetooo

*Ensi viikolla (9.2.-15.2.) ajettavat ja alkavat kilpailut*

8.2.-13.2. Tour of Qatar, Qatar | luokittelu 2. HC
14.2. Vuelta a Murcia, Espanja | luokittelu 1.1
15.2. Clasica de Almeria, Espanja | luokittelu 1.1

----------


## Indurain

Tour of Qatar      2. Etappi.    194.5 km

1    Alexander Kristoff (Nor) Team Katusha    3:49:51     
2    Andrea Guardini (Ita) Astana Pro Team          
3    Greg Van Avermaet (Bel) BMC Racing Team          
4    Peter Sagan (Svk) Tinkoff-Saxo          
5    Tom Boonen (Bel) Etixx - Quick-Step          
6    Heinrich Haussler (Aus) IAM Cycling          
7    Adam Blythe (GBr) Orica GreenEdge

kokonaiskilpailu 2/6

1	Alexander Kristoff (Nor) Team Katusha	7:39:31	 
2	Tom Boonen (Bel) Etixx - Quick-Step	0:00:01	 
3	Greg Van Avermaet (Bel) BMC Racing Team	0:00:03	 
4	Andrea Guardini (Ita) Astana Pro Team	0:00:04	 
5	Niki Terpstra (Ned) Etixx - Quick-Step	0:00:08	 
6	Marcus Burghardt (Ger) BMC Racing Team	0:00:09	 
7	Peter Sagan (Svk) Tinkoff-Saxo

----------


## Indurain

Tour of Qatar    3.etappi   Aika-ajo 10.9 km

1    Niki Terpstra (Ned) Etixx - Quick-Step    0:14:04     
2    Fabian Cancellara (Swi) Trek Factory Racing    0:00:08     
3    Bradley Wiggins (GBr) Team Sky    0:00:09     
4    Maciej Bodnar (Pol) Tinkoff-Saxo          
5    Ian Stannard (GBr) Team Sky    0:00:10     
6    Matthias Brandle (Aut) IAM Cycling    0:00:18     
7    Guillaume Van Keirsbulck (Bel) Etixx - Quick-Step

Kokonaiskilpailu 3/6

1    Niki Terpstra (Ned) Etixx - Quick-Step    7:53:42     
2    Maciej Bodnar (Pol) Tinkoff-Saxo    0:00:11     
3    Ian Stannard (GBr) Team Sky    0:00:12     
4    Greg Van Avermaet (Bel) BMC Racing Team    0:00:19     
5    Luke Rowe (GBr) Team Sky    0:00:33     
6    Alexander Kristoff (Nor) Team Katusha    0:00:36     
7    Tom Boonen (Bel) Etixx - Quick-Step

Nuoret kuskit

1	Luke Rowe (GBr) Team Sky	7:54:15	 
2	Peter Sagan (Svk) Tinkoff-Saxo	(10. Kokonaiskilpailussa , 0:00:48)

----------


## Indurain

Tour of Qatar.   4.etappi 165.5 km

1    Alexander Kristoff (Nor) Team Katusha    4:15:57     
2    Peter Sagan (Svk) Tinkoff-Saxo          
3    Nikias Arndt (Ger) Team Giant-Alpecin          
4    Adam Blythe (GBr) Orica GreenEdge          
5    Stefano Pirazzi (Ita) Bardiani CSF

Kokonaiskilpailu 4/6

1	Niki Terpstra (Ned) Etixx - Quick-Step	12:09:44	 
2	Maciej Bodnar (Pol) Tinkoff-Saxo	0:00:06	 
3	Ian Stannard (GBr) Team Sky	0:00:12	 
4	Greg Van Avermaet (Bel) BMC Racing Team	0:00:19	 
5	Alexander Kristoff (Nor) Team Katusha

----------


## Indurain

Tour of Qatar   5.Etappi 153km

1    Alexander Kristoff (Nor) Team Katusha    3:03:01     
2    Peter Sagan (Svk) Tinkoff-Saxo          
3    Nikias Arndt (Ger) Team Giant-Alpecin          
4    Tom Boonen (Bel) Etixx - Quick-Step          
5    Adam Blythe (GBr) Orica GreenEdge

Kokonaiskilpailu 5/6

1	Niki Terpstra (Ned) Etixx - Quick-Step	15:12:45	 
2	Maciej Bodnar (Pol) Tinkoff-Saxo	0:00:06	 
3	Alexander Kristoff (Nor) Team Katusha	0:00:11	 
4	Ian Stannard (GBr) Team Sky	0:00:12	 
5	Greg Van Avermaet (Bel) BMC Racing Team	0:00:19	 
6	Peter Sagan (Svk) Tinkoff-Saxo	0:00:31	 
7	Luke Rowe (GBr) Team Sky	0:00:33	 
8	Heinrich Haussler (Aus) IAM Cycling	0:00:39	 
9	Andriy Grivko (Ukr) Astana Pro Team	0:00:41	 
10	Tom Boonen (Bel) Etixx - Quick-Step

----------


## PatilZ

Kristoff lähtee kireihin kaukaa. Hyvä startti kaudelle jo nyt. Vaan ans kattoo, kun vastus kovenee.

----------


## Indurain

Tour of Qatar  6.etappi Final 124.5 km

1    Sam Bennett (Irl) Bora-Argon 18          
2    Andrea Guardini (Ita) Astana          
3    Nacer Bouhanni (Fra) Cofidis          
4    Peter Sagan (Svk) Tinkoff-Saxo          
5    Youcef Reguigui (Alg) MTN - Qhubeka

kokonaiskilpailu 6/6 lopputulokset 

1	Niki Terpstra (Ned) Etixx-QuickStep	17:36:48	 
2	Maciej Bodnar (Pol) Tinkoff-Saxo	0:00:06	 
3	Alexander Kristoff (Nor) Katusha	0:00:09	 
4	Ian Stannard (GBr) Sky	0:00:12	 
5	Greg Van Avermaet (Bel) BMC	0:00:19	 
6	Peter Sagan (Svk) Tinkoff-Saxo	0:00:31	 
7	Luke Rowe (GBr) Sky	0:00:33	 
8	Heinrich Haussler (Aus) IAM Cycling	0:00:39	 
9	Tom Boonen (Bel) Etixx-QuickStep

----------


## Ettan

Ketäs "nimimiehiä" tuolla Tour of Andalusiassa ejelee? Eurosporttikin näyttää kyseiset karkelot....

----------


## Indurain

Contador ja Froome näköjään Andalusiassa, http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...ro-tour-double

----------


## Indurain

Vuelta A Andalucian startti lista  http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...sol-start-list

----------


## vetooo

*Tällä viikolla (16.2.-22.2.) ajettavat kilpailut*

16.2.-22.2. La Tropicale Amissa Bongo, Gabon | luokittelu 2.1
17.2.-22.2. Tour of Oman, Oman | luokittelu 2. HC
18.2.-22.2. Volta ao Algarve, Portugali | luokittelu 2.1
18.2.-22.2. Vuelta a Andalucia, Espanja | luokittelu 2.1
19.2. Trofeo Laigueglia, Italia | luokittelu 1. HC
21.2.-22.2. Tour du Haut Var, Ranska | luokittelu 2.1

----------


## Indurain

Vuelta a Andalucia      1.Etappi 121.3km 



1	Pim Ligthart (Ned) Lotto-Soudal	 	 
2	Fabio Silvestre (Por) Trek Factory Racing	 	 
3	Grega Bole (Slo) CCC Sprandi Polkowice

----------


## Munarello

^ Katselin Eurosprotilta lähetystä kilpailusta. Tuolla oli aika häkellyttävän kokoinen kasa muutama kilometri ennen maalia. Ukkoa oli koko tien leveydeltä nurin ja joitakin tien vieressä pellollakin kyljellään. Moni jäi siksi minuuttikaupalla loppuajassa ekalla etapilla. Perään ajetun ITT:n jälkeen kuitenkin Contador on kärjessä ja esim Froome kahdeksan sekuntia perässä. TV-tuotanto tuolla ei nyt aivan huikeaa ole, mutta katson silti.

Edit: Kivan pikku lisän etappien seuraamiseen tuo kilpailun nettisivuilta löytyvä "GPS Tracking" -sivu, jolla gps-seuranta jopa päivittyy reaaliajassa. http://www.vueltaandalucia.es/

----------


## Indurain

Vuelta a Andalucia  1.etappi osio b ITT 8.2km

1    Javier Moreno (Esp) Movistar Team    0:09:51     
2    Wilco Kelderman (Ned) Team Lotto NL - Jumbo    0:00:02     
3    Jerome Coppel (Fra) IAM Cycling    0:00:04     
4    Alberto Contador Velasco (Esp) Tinkoff - Saxo    0:00:06     
5    Bob Jungels (Lux) Trek Factory Racing

Kokonaiskilpailu

1	Alberto Contador Velasco (Esp) Tinkoff - Saxo	3:11:43	 
2	Bob Jungels (Lux) Trek Factory Racing	 	 
3	Benat Intxausti Elorriagai (Spa) Movistar Team	0:00:01	 
4	Christopher Froome (GBr) Team Sky	0:00:08	 
5	Sylvain Chavanel (Fra) IAM Cycling	 	 
6	Peter Kennaugh (GBr) Team Sky	0:00:12	 
7	Ivan Basso (Ita) Tinkoff - Saxo

----------


## Indurain

Vuelta a Andalucia  2.etappi 194.7 km

1    Juan Jose Lobato (Spa) Movistar Team          
2    John Degenkolb (Ger) Team Giant-Alpecin          
3    Grega Bole (Slo) CCC Sprandi Polkowice          
4    Arthur Vichot (Fra) FDJ.fr          
5    Eduard Prades Reverte (Spa) Caja Rural-Seguros RGA

Kokonaiskilpailu

1	Alberto Contador Velasco (Esp) Tinkoff - Saxo	8:03:40	 
2	Benat Intxausti Elorriagai (Spa) Movistar Team	0:00:01	 
3	Christopher Froome (GBr) Team Sky	0:00:08	 
4	Sylvain Chavanel (Fra) IAM Cycling	 	 
5	Peter Kennaugh (GBr) Team Sky	0:00:12	 
6	Ivan Basso (Ita) Tinkoff - Saxo

----------


## Munarello

Himppasen vaihtelee noi ajokelit tuolla Andalusiassa kun lähtöpaikalla on kaiketi noin +20 lämpöä ja maalissa lunta pientareella ja tien pintakin näytti olleen pikkaisen jäässä..  :Hymy:

----------


## tapna

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7pf...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Lasol

> Himppasen vaihtelee noi ajokelit tuolla Andalusiassa kun lähtöpaikalla on kaiketi noin +20 lämpöä ja maalissa lunta pientareella ja tien pintakin näytti olleen pikkaisen jäässä..



Ehkä +17 oli rannikolla tänään, varjossa toki. Eikä siellä maalialueella mikään pakkaskeli ollu. Hirveesti plussan puolella vaikka pientareella lunta olikin. Ei vaikuttanu olevan jäässä tie yhtään, kovaa menivät reitin vikaan serpentiinimutkaan. Kovempaa pyöräilijät meni mitä moottoripyöräilijät. Maalisuoralle olivat kyllä suolaa heittäneet runsaalla kädellä varmuuden vuoksi. Itekkin olin moottoripyörällä paikan päällä eikä ongelmia vaikka siinä kisan maaliin tullessa pikkasen lunta satelikin.

----------


## kukavaa

Kova ajo Albertolta tänään.
Tohon kasa-hommaan, et eiks pari vikaa kilsaa oo yleensä kokonaisajan puolesta neutraaleja?

----------


## Indurain

Vuelta a Andalucia        3.etappi            159,8 km

1    Alberto Contador (Spa) Tinkoff-Saxo    04:19:15     
2    Chris Froome (GBr) Team Sky    00:00:19     
3    Romain Bardet (Fra) AG2R La Mondiale    00:01:39     
4    Beñat Intxausti (Spa) Movistar    00:01:58     
5    Mikel Nieve (Spa) Team Sky

Kokonaiskilpailu.  3/5

1    Alberto Contador (Spa) Tinkoff-Saxo    12:22:55     
2    Chris Froome (GBr) Team Sky    0:00:27     
3    Beñat Intxausti (Spa) Movistar    0:01:59     
4    Romain Bardet (Fra) AG2R La Mondiale    0:02:13     
5    Peter Kennaugh (GBr) Team Sky    0:02:28     
6    Mikel Nieve (Spa) Team Sky

----------


## Munarello

Jaa, katsoin Eurosportin HD-kanavalta lähetystä ja sen perusteella siinä maalipaikalla _näytti_ olevan jotain hilettä tien reunoilla. 

Froome vaikka jäikin loppuajassa melkein puoli minuuttia nousi viimeistä mäkeä aika lailla samaan tahtiin Contadorin kanssa. Ei vaan näköjään kyennyt vastaamaan Alberton iskuun. Hyvässä kunnossa jo tässä vaiheessa molemmat. 

Se ekan etapin kasa taisi olla juuri sen verran (noin 4km, en muista) ennen maalia joten ilmeisesti siksi ei tullut neutralointia.

----------


## Indurain

Vuelta a Andalucia  4. Etappi    202,4 km

1    Chris Froome (GBr) Team Sky    5:08:54     
2    Alberto Contador (Spa) Tinkoff-Saxo    0:00:28     
3    Mikel Nieve (Spa) Team Sky    0:00:49     
4    Sylwester Szmyd (Pol) CCC Sprandi Polkowice    0:01:12     
5    Benat Intxausti (Spa) Movistar Team

Konaiskilpailu 4/5

1    Christopher Froome (GBr) Team Sky    17:32:16     
2    Alberto Contador Velasco (Esp) Tinkoff - Saxo    0:00:02     
3    Benat Intxausti Elorriagai (Spa) Movistar Team    0:02:32     
4    Mikel Nieve Ituralde (Esp) Team Sky    0:02:52     
5    Romain Bardet (Fra) Ag2r La Mondiale    0:03:13     
6    Peter Kennaugh (GBr) Team Sky

----------


## PeeHoo

Minusta näyttää, että Froome ja Contador ajoivat ihan tosissaan Andalucian neljännen etapin maaliin. Hillitön nousu, muutama kohta yli 20 %!

Videolinkki cyclinfans-sivulla: http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/17086

----------


## mteebee

Froomin meno näytti hyvältä 4.etapilla,ehkä toi seinäjyrkkyys sopi paremmin Froomille ja vähän loivempi 3.etapin loppu taas Contadorille. 5. etapin loppussa tuskin syntyy eroja noitten välille, tuskin Team sky päästää Contadoria karkuun kun etapin loppu näyttää noin helpolta.

----------


## PeeHoo

Pääsösetapilla ei ole kuin kohtuullinen loppunousu. Saako AC Froomeen etumatkaa kolme sekuntia?

----------


## TuplaO

Oli tosiaan aikamoista seinää loppuetapista. Alberto jäikin sitten aika selvästi. Jokinasteista damage controllia taisi saada suoritettua, kun GC:ssä eroa on kuitenkin vain tuo 2 s. Froomen ajoa ei kyllä ole ilo katsella, vaikka vauhtia riittääkin. Äijän pystyy hyvin kuvittelemaan ajoasennon ym. puolesta meikäläisen kanssa samoihin porukoihin esim. TdH:iin... No, fillaroinnissahan ei tosikahinoissa tyylipisteitä jaellakaan, paitsi ehkä epävirallisesti.

Niin, ja sehän piti vielä mainita, että Froome näytti kyllä painavan ihan täysillä. Tiedä sitten mitä siitä voi päätellä esim. viimeistä etappia ajatellen. Tuskinpa Albertokaan pintakaasulla meni.

----------


## tapna

Dawg full retard  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kervelo

Tour du Haut Varissa taas rosvot tyhjentäneet yhden tiimin huoltoauton yön aikana.  Cultenergy-tiimi joutui siitä syystä keskeyttämään kisan. Twitterin mukaan Ranskan poliisia ei ole vielä toistaiseksi kiinnostanut edes käydä rikospaikalla. Kuinkahan ison provikan mahtavat saada keikasta?

TdHV-kisassa tämä oli jo kolmas peräkkäinen vuosi, kun vastaavaa tapahtuu.

----------


## Indurain

Vuelta a Andalucia  viimeinen etappi 170,9km

1    Juan Jose Lobato (Spa) Movistar Team    3:48:56     
2    John Degenkolb (Ger) Giant-Alpecin    0:00:01     
3    Sylvain Chavanel (Fra) IAM Cycling    0:00:02     
4    Grega Bole (Slo) CCC Sprandi Polkowice          
5    Pim Ligthart (Ned) Lotto Soudal

kokonaiskilpailu Lopputulokset

1	Chris Froome (GBr) Sky	21:21:14	 
2	Alberto Contador (Spa) Tinkoff-Saxo	0:00:02	 
3	Benat Intxausti (Spa) Movistar	0:02:38	 
4	Mikel Nieve (Spa) Sky	0:03:05	 
5	Romain Bardet (Fra) Ag2r-La Mondiale

----------


## vetooo

*Tällä viikolla (23.2.-1.3.) ajettavat kilpailut*

28.2. Classic Sud Ardeche, Ranska | luokittelu 1-1
28.2. Omloop Het Nieuwsblad, Belgia | luokittelu 1. HC
1.3. Kuurne-Bryssel-Kuurne, Belgia | luokittelu 1.1
1.3. La Drome Classic, Ranska | luokittelu 1.1
1.3. GP di Lugano, Sveitsi | luokittelu 1. HC

----------


## Indurain

Kuurne-Bryssel-Kuurne viikonlopun hohto!  Lähtö lista on melkonen - Boonen puolustaa viimevuotista voittoa http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...e-start-list-3

----------


## kukavaa

Katalooniassa hatka uhkaa viedä koko skapan ekalla etapilla. 20km jäljellä ja melkeen kaheksan minsaa etua.

edit. 2.40 jäi väliin, eli ei taida olla ajettu vielä. paterski vei roland tokana ja declerkcq (?) podiumilla. viittäkytkahta kilsaa tunnissa menivät... aika kovaa!

----------


## Hivo

> viittäkytkahta kilsaa tunnissa menivät... aika kovaa!



Eurosportilla oli joku virhe ajoajassa. Tai en tiedä oliko virhe järjestäjien puolesta mutta todellinen ajoaika oli tunnin enemmän. Eli keskivauhdiksi tuli jotain 41 km/h. Tuolla toikeat tulokset. http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/vol...tage-1/results

----------


## Munarello

En usko, että Eurosprotilla on paljonkaan tekemistä kilpailulähetyksen tuotannossa vaan sen tuottaa joku paikallinen tv-yhtiö. Vahvasti alkoi kun alkuun oli vaikeuksia saada suoraa lähetystä tv-ruutuihin ja sitten tuo ajanotto-ongelma. Särähti omaankin silmään kun heti maaliin tullessa ruutuun lävähti se 51km/h. Jos pitäisi paikkansa niin jäpiköiden kannattaisi varmaan saman tien varata jostain velodromi ja lähteä TT-pyörällä ME-yritykseen..  :Hymy:  Siellä on tänäänkin joku kolmannen luokan mäki joten säästä riippuen voi olla hankaluuksia kuvan kanssa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Suurempien tapahtumien varjossa ajetaan mm. Espanjassa. Lauantaina GP Miguel Indurain ja sunnuntaina Vuelta a La Rioja, molemmat UCI Europe Tourin 1,1, kilpailuja.

Ensiksimainitun voittoa puolustaa Alejandro Valverde ja mukana ovat myös edellisvuosien voittajat Simon  Špilak ja Daniel Moreno. Movistarin ja Katushan lisäksi WT-tiimeistä kilpailuun osallistuu Cannondale-Garmin. Viimeksimainitussa mukana Orica GreenEdge, tosin ilman viimevuotista voittajaa Michael Matthewsia ja Movistar Valverden johdolla.

Muista joukkueista on syytä mainita Team Novo Nordisk joka ajaa molemmat joukkueella jossa on mukana Joonas Henttala ja samoin molempiin osallistuva Start - Massi Cycling Team jonka joukkueessa ajaa Marco Niemi. Start - Massi on Paraguayssa rekisteröity Conti-tiimi.

----------


## Penkkiurheilija

> Suurempien tapahtumien varjossa ajetaan mm. Espanjassa. Lauantaina GP Miguel Indurain ja sunnuntaina Vuelta a La Rioja, molemmat UCI Europe Tourin 1,1, kilpailuja.
> 
> Ensiksimainitun voittoa puolustaa Alejandro Valverde ja mukana ovat myös edellisvuosien voittajat Simon  Špilak ja Daniel Moreno. Movistarin ja Katushan lisäksi WT-tiimeistä kilpailuun osallistuu Cannondale-Garmin. Viimeksimainitussa mukana Orica GreenEdge, tosin ilman viimevuotista voittajaa Michael Matthewsia ja Movistar Valverden johdolla.
> 
> Muista joukkueista on syytä mainita Team Novo Nordisk joka ajaa molemmat joukkueella jossa on mukana Joonas Henttala ja samoin molempiin osallistuva Start - Massi Cycling Team jonka joukkueessa ajaa Marco Niemi. Start - Massi on Paraguayssa rekisteröity Conti-tiimi.



Pienemmät ammattipyöräkilpailut otsikkona (pyöräilymaa Suomessa) on hämmentävä, kun usein näissä  "meille pienissä kisoissa" ajaa kuitenkin useita maailman kovimpia ammattipyöräilijöitä ja suuri joukko muita tunnettuja ammattikuskeja.

----------


## kukavaa

Ei siinä kyllä mitään hämmentävää ole.

Edit. Näin selvennykseksi: ne on pienempiä kisoja kuin ne isommat, tunnetummat. Ihan suomessakin, ei nöyristellä siellä.

----------


## Indurain

Roubaix viikonloppuna eikä täällä vielä mitään?  Kevään komein klassikko ja vanhin !

----------


## tapna

http://forum.cyclingnews.com/
Suomenkielisistä foorumeista FutisForum taitaa olla aktiivisin ammattilaispyöräilyn saralla.

Kristoff muuten voitti Scheldeprijsin eilen.

----------


## Mika A

> Roubaix viikonloppuna eikä täällä vielä mitään?  Kevään komein klassikko ja vanhin !



Sen takia siitä ei puhutakaan pienten ammttilaiskisojen säikeessä vaan "Kevätklassikot 2015" -otsikonalla, jos ei joku rohkaistu perustamaan omaa ketjua kilpailulle... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## villef

> Sen takia siitä ei puhutakaan pienten ammttilaiskisojen säikeessä vaan "Kevätklassikot 2015" -otsikonalla, jos ei joku rohkaistu perustamaan omaa ketjua kilpailulle...



Varmaan kysymys enemmän tarkoitti jotta miksei joku jo aloita ketjua..
Tiedän että itsekin sen voisi tehdä, mutta kun on tottunut jo laadukkaasti tehtyihin aloituksiin..

----------


## kukavaa

Martin ja danielson paritemmossa puolentoista minuutin erolla ku 25 jäljellä. Ja taas autoon törmäys: katjuska, peesaus ja hidastetöyssy.

edit. Baskimaassa siis tapahtuu tämmösiä.

edit II. tapahtumain tila tällä hetkellä seuraavanlainen:
*Stage 4* 
ESP  1  RODRIGUEZ OLIVER, Joaquin (KATUSHA)             4:05:10
NED  2  MOLLEMA, Bauke (TREK FACTORY RACING)            
GBR  3  YATES, Simon (ORICA GreenEDGE)                  
ESP  4  IZAGUIRRE INSAUSTI, Jon (MOVISTAR)              
COL  5  HENAO MONTOYA, Sergio Luis (SKY)                
ITA  6  SCARPONI, Michele (ASTANA)                      
COL  7  QUINTANA ROJAS, Nairo Alexander (MOVISTAR)      
RUS  8  ZAKARIN, Ilnur (KATUSHA)                        
POR  9  FARIA DA COSTA, Rui Alberto (LAMPRE - MERIDA)   
FRA  10 PINOT, Thibaut (FDJ)                            

*General Classification after Stage 4*
COL  1  HENAO MONTOYA, Sergio Luis (SKY)             17:13:51
ESP  2  RODRIGUEZ OLIVER, Joaquin (KATUSHA)          
COL  3  QUINTANA ROJAS, Nairo Alexander (MOVISTAR)   
ITA  4  SCARPONI, Michele (ASTANA)                       +  7
NED  5  MOLLEMA, Bauke (TREK FACTORY RACING)             + 10
RUS  6  ZAKARIN, Ilnur (KATUSHA)                     
USA  7  VAN GARDEREN, Tejay (BMC RACING)             
ESP  8  IZAGUIRRE INSAUSTI, Jon (MOVISTAR)           
GBR  9  YATES, Simon (ORICA GreenEDGE)               
SLO  10 SPILAK, Simon (KATUSHA)

----------


## tapna

TGBM vie koko paskan.

----------


## kukavaa

^Theodor Gummo Bauke Molemma?

edit. Mahtaakohan tosta Beetakuurista kuskia tulla, koko ajan aivan viimeisten joukossa. Vaikka tuskinpa status joukkueessa on enää tähtikuski.

----------


## kukavaa

Tänään rääkätään proffia yli 25 prossasilla osuuksilla Baskimaassa. Ukot näytti aika kypsiltä. Suosittelen. Menevät vielä kerran tai oliko kahdesti.

edit. Martin jäi hatkasta odottamaan Kivatkoskea. Hieno veto.

----------


## kukavaa

tänään ajetaan taas samaa eilistä seinää baskimaan vikan etapin aika-ajossa. meno on aika Alfred Jarry.

----------


## Hääppönen

En pikaisella googlauksella löytänyt tietoa, mutta omaan silmään näytti siltä, että Tony Martinin fillarissa oli keveimpänä välityksenä 32 hammasta eilen. Selinin mukaan 30 piikkinen, mutta sehän tunnetusti toimii normaalillakin häkillä ja TM:lla oli pitkähäkkinen vaihtaja... Onko jollain tietoa asiasta?

----------


## kolistelija

> En pikaisella googlauksella löytänyt tietoa, mutta omaan silmään näytti siltä, että Tony Martinin fillarissa oli keveimpänä välityksenä 32 hammasta eilen. Selinin mukaan 30 piikkinen, mutta sehän tunnetusti toimii normaalillakin häkillä ja TM:lla oli pitkähäkkinen vaihtaja... Onko jollain tietoa asiasta?



Oleellisempaa taitaa olla eturatastus tuossa tapauksessa, joka saattaa vaatia pitkän häkin käyttöä. Kyllä 32t hammas yleensä Shimanon lyhyellä vaihtajalla toimii, vaikkei niin spekseissä luekaan.

----------


## kervelo

Hieno kuvakertomus Ranskassa ajetusta Tro-Bro Léon -kisasta:
https://strava.exposure.co/trobro

----------


## VesaP

> Hieno kuvakertomus Ranskassa ajetusta Tro-Bro Léon -kisasta:
> https://strava.exposure.co/trobro



Kiitos linkistä! Näköjään tuolla samalla kaavalla tehdyt kuvakoosteet myös Rubeesta ja Rondesta. Upeita!

----------


## mjjk

Huomenna alkaa Tour of Croatia ja Team Novo Nordisk Twitter- ja Instagram-päivitysten perusteella ymmärsi että Joonas Henttala toimisi tiimin kapuna ko kisassa. Näkyy Eurosport2 kanavalla.

----------


## Indurain

On sitten Klassikko tai pienempi kisa käyty niin täältä ( foorumista)ei enään tuloksia taida löytyä ?  Olis se hyvä paikka mistä kakki kisa tulokset löytyisi samalta sivulta !

----------


## mjjk

Tour of Croatia päätöksessä. 5. etapin jälkeen:



1. PATERSKI Maciej              CCC Sprandi Polkowice  
2. ROGLIC Primoz                Adria Mobil                        +1:01
3. SZMYD Sylwester             CCC Sprandi Polkowice       +1:18

Joonas Henttala Team Novo Nordisk  34. 19:37 kärjestä ja mäkipistekisan 9.

----------


## Indurain

Tulevia

 29.4 Silver City's Tour of The Gila 

1.5 Le Tour de Bretagne Cycliste trophée harmonie Mutuelle 1.5 Tour de Yorkshire	from 
1.5 Mayor Cup		
1.5 Memorial Andrzeja Trochanowskiego	
1.5Rund um den Finanzplatz Eschborn-Frankfurt	o	
1.5 Rund um den Finanzplatz Eschborn-Frankfurt (U23)		
1.5 GP Viborg		


3.5 Presidential Cycling Tour of Turkey			
3.5 Vuelta Mexico			
3.5 Carpathian Couriers Race U-23			
3.5 Tour de Romandie	until

----------


## tiger

Turkin rundihan on meneillään jo - Eurosport näyttää livenä päivittäin.

----------


## Munarello

Tänään ajetaan koillisessa Englannissa kolmepäiväistä Tour of Yorkshirea. Lähtölistalla mm. Team Wiggins, jonka kapuna itse Sir Bradley. Eurosport 2 näyttää.
http://letour.yorkshire.com/

----------


## Googol

Sarjassa mitä ihmettä, Kalifornian ympäriajon toiseksi viimeinen etappi, Ontario - Mt. Baldy:

1 Julian Alaphilippe (Fra) Etixx - Quick-Step 03:42:13
2 Sergio Luis Henao Montoya (Col) Team Sky 00:00:23
3 Ian Boswell (USA) Team Sky 00:00:23
4 Joseph Lloyd Dombrowski (USA) Cannondale-Garmin Pro Cycling Team 00:00:36
5 Riccardo Zoidl (Aut) Trek Factory Racing 00:00:45
6 Peter Sagan (Svk) Tinkoff-Saxo 00:00:47
7 Haimar Zubeldia Aguirre (Spa) Trek Factory Racing 00:00:53
8 Robert Gesink (Ned) Team LottoNL-Jumbo 00:01:00
9 Peter Kennaugh (GBr) Team Sky 00:01:17
10 Laurens ten Dam (Ned) Team LottoNL-Jumbo 00:01:26

General classification after stage 7
Julian Alaphilippe (Fra) Etixx - Quick-Step 25:58:21
2 Peter Sagan (Svk) Tinkoff-Saxo 00:00:02
3 Sergio Luis Henao Montoya (Col) Team Sky 00:00:33
4 Joseph Lloyd Dombrowski (USA) Cannondale-Garmin Pro Cycling Team 00:01:10
5 Robert Gesink (Ned) Team LottoNL-Jumbo 00:01:11
6 Haimar Zubeldia Aguirre (Spa) Trek Factory Racing 00:01:12
7 Ian Boswell (USA) Team Sky 00:01:19
8 Riccardo Zoidl (Aut) Trek Factory Racing 00:01:20
9 Peter Kennaugh (GBr) Team Sky 00:01:40
10 Rob Britton (Can) Team SmartStop 00:02:06

----------


## Yuggas

> Sarjassa mitä ihmettä, Kalifornian ympäriajon toiseksi viimeinen etappi, Ontario - Mt. Baldy:
> 
> 1 Julian Alaphilippe (Fra) Etixx - Quick-Step 03:42:13
> 2 Sergio Luis Henao Montoya (Col) Team Sky 00:00:23
> 3 Ian Boswell (USA) Team Sky 00:00:23
> 4 Joseph Lloyd Dombrowski (USA) Cannondale-Garmin Pro Cycling Team 00:00:36
> 5 Riccardo Zoidl (Aut) Trek Factory Racing 00:00:45
> 6 Peter Sagan (Svk) Tinkoff-Saxo 00:00:47
> 7 Haimar Zubeldia Aguirre (Spa) Trek Factory Racing 00:00:53
> ...



Huomenna sagan voittaa GC:n koska tässä helvetin surkeassa kisassa on bonussekunnit tasamaaetapeilla, mutta ei vuorietapilla. Harvoin näkee niin täysin epäonnistunutta kuvausta ja ohjausta kuin etapin 7 loppunousussa. Täysin mahdoton hahmottaa missä kohdassa ajaja kulki saati, jotta ajajien eroista olisi päässyt ollenkaan jyvälle. Surkeampaa ohjaustyöskentelyä kuin itäblokin ampumahiihtokisoissa ja se on jo aika paljon se.  :Irvistys:

----------


## kuovipolku

> Sarjassa mitä ihmettä, Kalifornian ympäriajon toiseksi viimeinen etappi, Ontario - Mt. Baldy:



Ihan äkkiä katsomalla oma silmäni ei löydä ihmettelemistä. Julian Alaphilippen etappivoitto tai kokonaiskilpailun johto se ei ainakaan voi olla, joten se voisi olla Peter Saganin ehkä odottamattoman hyvä suoritus tämmöisellä osuudella.

IMHO on ollut liian helppo unohtaa miten hyvä ja monipuolisesti lahjakas ajaja Sagan onkaan. Samoin se että hän on sen verran nuori kuski ettemme välttämättä vielä edes tiedä mikä hänen "lopullinen" ajajanlaatunsa on.

----------


## Yuggas

> Ihan äkkiä katsomalla oma silmäni ei löydä ihmettelemistä. Julian Alaphilippen etappivoitto tai kokonaiskilpailun johto se ei ainakaan voi olla, joten se voisi olla Peter Saganin ehkä odottamattoman hyvä suoritus tämmöisellä osuudella.
> 
> IMHO on ollut liian helppo unohtaa miten hyvä ja monipuolisesti lahjakas ajaja Sagan onkaan. Samoin se että hän on sen verran nuori kuski ettemme välttämättä vielä edes tiedä mikä hänen "lopullinen" ajajanlaatunsa on.



Perhana kuovipolku, oisit sanonu ennen etappia, ett tää on Alaphilippen etappi. Olis tehty isot rahat.  :Hymy: 

Onhan Alaphilippe ollut sanalla sanoen hyvä tänä keväänä, mutta ainakin itselle oli arvoitus kestääkö ihan noin pitkää mäkeä. 20 luokkaa olevia kertoimia oli tarjolla herran etappivoitosta ja kauan mietin, mutta passasin. Gesink ja Henao oli jättipettymyksiä ja muuten taso ei ehkä häikäissyt mikä asettaa Alaphilippen ja saganin suorituksia oikeaan suhteeseen vaikkei herrojen suorituksista mitään pois ottaisikaan. Pari vuotta sitten saganilla oli välillä pelottavan hyviä mäkiesityksiä, mutta nekin huomioiden tämä Mount Baldy yllätti minut. Etenkin kun olin siinä käsityksessä, että tähtäin on nyt enemmän klassikoissa ja oletin sen olevan jonkin verran pois mäkikunnosta. Mulle ehdottomasti isompi yllätys oli saganin sinnittely mukana kuin Alaphilippen onnistuminen vaikka sekin siis jonkin verran yllätti. Samalla kun sanoin Gesinkin ja Henaon olleen jättipettymyksiä, he toki ovat minun papereissa kuskeja joilta pettymyksiä on lupa odottaa useammin kuin muilta.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Kun ei ymmärrä liikaa niin voi nauttia enemmän ? 
Minä ainakin innostuin viimeöisestä etapista oikein kunnolla.

Nähtäisiinköhän ensi yönä sellainen ihme, että Cavendish olisi viimeisenä vetomiehenä Alaphilipelle ?

----------


## Yuggas

> Kun ei ymmärrä liikaa niin voi nauttia enemmän ? 
> Minä ainakin innostuin viimeöisestä etapista oikein kunnolla.
> 
> Nähtäisiinköhän ensi yönä sellainen ihme, että Cavendish olisi viimeisenä vetomiehenä Alaphilipelle ?



Näyttää valitettavasti siltä, että slovakki ratkoo tämän jo välikirissä. EQS on kaikkensa tehnyt joukkueena, mutta ei tällä kertaa riitä eli lopussa ihan normaali massakiri, luulisin.

Edit:

Välikiri: Cav, sagan, Julian. Alaphilippe johtaa siis vielä 1 sekunnilla.

Edit2:

Niin saatiin naurettavilla säännöillä pelle voittajaksi tässä kisassa. Fuck you ToC, fuck you sagan.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Cybbe

_Peter Sagan (Svk) Tinkoff-Saxo voitti täysin ansaitusti koko kisan ja kaksi etappia! Kukaan kirimies ei tuollaisiin aikaajo ja mäkiepapin suorituksiin pysty._

----------


## kervelo

Nythän Saganilla alkaa olla koossa tällä kaudella yksi voitto jokaista palkkana saatua miljoonaa kohden. Eipä ihmetytä Olegin kommentit palkan laskemisesta.

----------


## asb

> Nythän Saganilla alkaa olla koossa tällä kaudella yksi voitto jokaista palkkana saatua miljoonaa kohden. Eipä ihmetytä Olegin kommentit palkan laskemisesta.



Saganin päätavoitteet oli klassikot ja Tourin pistekilpailu, eli mitä se Olga vielä mussuttaa? Valtaosa starteista on vielä ajamatta.

----------


## Warlord

Olegin mielestä Tourin kokonaiskilpailu ja pistekilpailu pitäisi olla voitettuna ennen kisan starttia...

----------


## kuovipolku

> Perhana kuovipolku, oisit sanonu ennen etappia, ett tää on Alaphilippen etappi. Olis tehty isot rahat.



Mä en koskaan lyö vetoa ihmisurheilusta! Mutta vakavemmin: mä en sanonut etteikö tuloslistan kärki olisi yllättänyt minutkin, siinä vain ei *jälkeenpäin katsoen* ollut minusta niin suurta ihmettelemistä. 

Alaphilippe on kehuttu maasta taivaisiin (eli mainittu samaan hengenvetoon kuin Pinot, Bardet ja Barguil tai nimetty suureksi ranskalaiseksi toivoksi) siksi monessa yhteydessä. Hän on suhteellisen pienikokoinen (173/62) niin vahvaksi "iskijäksi", hän on monipuolinen ajaja joka on ollut parhaimmillaan pitkän ja raskaan päivän lopussa, Vaikka hänestä ehkä enemmänkin odotetaan klassikkovoittajaa, hänen meriiittilistallaan on myös kovat mäkimaalietappivoitot 2013 Tour de l’Avenirista ja 2014 Tour de l'Ainista.

Sagan nyt on Sagan eli miehestä ei oikein ota selvää. Muistan kuitenkin lukeneeni Cannondalen silloisen valmentajan Paolo Slongon lausunnon jonka mukaan Saganissa voi piillä myös tuleva suurten ympäriajojen kokonaiskilpailumies; tarvitaan vain sopivaa harjoittelua, painonpudotusta ja kypsymistä. En tosin minäkään ole ollut siinä käsityksessä että mitään noista olisi tehty tai tapahtunut tälle kaudelle...

Mutta kuitenkin ehkä tärkein syy tuloslistan yllättävyyteen oli (kuten toisetkin jälkiviisaat ovat kommentoineet) sittenkin se että ns. oikeat mäkimiehet eivät olleet (vielä?) kunnossa tai syystä tai toisesta (riittävän?) motivoituneita (koska olisivat mielummin olleet mukana Girossa tai tähtäävät heinäkuulle tai syyskuulle).

----------


## JonneK

> Näyttää valitettavasti siltä, että slovakki ratkoo tämän jo välikirissä. EQS on kaikkensa tehnyt joukkueena, mutta ei tällä kertaa riitä eli lopussa ihan normaali massakiri, luulisin.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Välikiri: Cav, sagan, Julian. Alaphilippe johtaa siis vielä 1 sekunnilla.
> 
> Edit2:
> 
> Niin saatiin naurettavilla säännöillä pelle voittajaksi tässä kisassa. Fuck you ToC, fuck you sagan.



Turha lähteä jossittelemaan säännöistä, mielestäni on hienoa että jaetaan pisteitä top3 sijoista (myös välikireissä) mikä teki tästä viimeisestä etapista todella jännittävän. Tämä oli urheiludraamaa parhaimillaan. Säälittävää että haistatat kisaa ja voittajaa ja kutsut häntä pelleksi. Kilpapyöräily tarvii just Saganin tapaisi kavereita Doping-ajajien sijaan. On hineoa nähdä että on kavereita jotka hallitsevat pyörää ja tekevät temppuja kuin kyseinen kaveri. Hänen pyöränhallinta on yksi syy miksi hän harvoin jos koskaan on mukana kolareissa. Ja onkan niitä muitakin etappikisoja kun ToC jos kyseinen kisa ei sinua mielytä.

Voitto oli aivan ansaittu. Tosin itsekin pidin Saganin karkinsyöntiä yhden etappivoiton jälkeen muutama päivä sitten hiukan turhana. Varmasti olisi löytynyt jotain muuta palautusmättöä mikä olisi toiminut yhtä hyvin tai paremmin kun kourallinen karkkia. Vaikka lihakset tarvitsevatkin nopeita hiilareita kisan jälkeen jotta palautuminen pääsee paremmin käyntiin voisi Sagan kenties miettiä minkä kuvan hän antaa muille tuleville toivoille tai vähemmän liikkuvalle kansalle. Voisin väittä että inflamaation minimoimiseski moska mikä on tehty yhdistelmästä HFCS:ää, sokeria, pitkälle prosessoituja hapetusherkkiä kasvisrasvoja sekä säilöntöaineita ei ole se paras mahdollinen.

----------


## Googol

> Turha lähteä jossittelemaan säännöistä, mielestäni on hienoa että jaetaan pisteitä top3 sijoista (myös välikireissä) mikä teki tästä viimeisestä etapista todella jännittävän.



Niitä bonussekunteja ei vaan jaettu joka etapilta. Jos näin olisi tehty (pois lukien tempo, josta ei yleensäkään jaeta), Alaphilippe olisi ollut voittaja.

----------


## JonneK

Sittenhän Sagan ajoi tarpeeksi hyvin niille etapeilla missä jaettiin bonussekunteja ja Alaphilippe oli varmasti tietoinen missä ja milloin ne bonussekunnit jaetaan, joten paremmin taktikoitu Saganin osalta. Hänen loistava ajo Mt. Baldylle oli kuitenkin vähintään yhtä tärkeä.

----------


## CamoN

Jotenkin Saganin tuloksista ja julkisuuskuvasta tulee mieleen Kimi Räikkönen. Satunnaiset ilmiömäiset suoritukset osoittaa että kyseessä on huippulahjakkuus, mutta toisaalta julkisuuskuvan perusteella elämäntavat ja asenne työntekoon voisivat olla paljon kypsemmät. Mutta kyseessähän on pyöräilijäksi todella nuori 25 vuotias ukko. Jos kehitys jatkuu edes vähän oikean suuntaisena, parhaat vuodet lienee vasta 7-10 vuoden päässä.

----------


## kukavaa

> ...gavirialle chapeau!
> missäköhän (euro) tiimissä ens vuonna?



etixxx-quickstepillä tänä vuonna. 
tänään ensimmäisenä maalissa britannian kierroksella.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/tour-of-b...age-4/results/

----------


## Indurain

Kausi 2016 alkaa 28.12  Tour of Egypti  - ellei sitten ole jo peruttu ?  Tosi teolla aloitetaan startti listan perusteella 18.1 Argenttiinasta jossa Tour de San Luis

----------

